# Amazing scientific discovery today!!!



## Nao57 (Nov 1, 2020)

So today in my backyard for Sunday I had this peaceful time watching the ducks play.

And I made a great tremendous discovery! 

This discovery will change the world!!!

The discovery is...

Rap music is actually orc music! 

My neighbors have been playing this really loud rap music. In the process I was forced to endure to the end truly. And while in the midst of that sound thats like cats meowing while dying, I realized its not actually music but ORC music. 

Farmers everywhere will be edified and their farms strengthened by sharing this great scientific discovery!


----------

